# Sky high car audio.



## Wiggler (Nov 19, 2015)

Just wanted to give a mention here. These guys are literally the best, fastest shipped, cost effective solution for all car audio wiring needs. The gauge and strand count of all their products is well within industry norms, and they have the best selection from quick and dirty CCA to proper OFC to multiple different colors within the same gauge size too! Most major player manufacturers typically only have one color for each gauge of wire, so you're stuck with it, like it or not. I'm not paid for this review... those of you who are wondering, but after buying literal crap wire on Ebay from an Audiopoop seller, I'm glad these guys firmly stand behind their product. Feel free to add your thoughts.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll agree. Have ordered quite a bit of speaker wire from them, and no complaints at all. Very flexible, easy to work with. And you just about can't beat their pricing either!


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I use there branded heat shrink under the hood and it sucks. It's 1.5in and marketed as 1/0. It barely shrunk enough.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Used em for my big 3 in my hood. Not super impressed but it worked. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

I just finished a spool of 14ga speaker wire from them. I've got no complaints.


----------

